
Intel finally lost Apple because Skylake QA 'was abnormally bad' - evo_9
https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-skylake-why-apple-left/
======
throwaway888abc
"The quality assurance of Skylake was more than a problem," says Piednoël
during a casual Xplane chat and stream session. "It was abnormally bad. We
were getting way too much citing for little things inside Skylake. Basically
our buddies at Apple became the number one filer of problems in the
architecture. And that went really, really bad.

"When your customer starts finding almost as much bugs as you found yourself,
you're not leading into the right place."

------
panpanna
Okay, but this doesn't explain why they didn't move to amd instead. Changing
architecture like this is not cheap.

Besides, Apple just pissed off the entire software industry. Assume you are
Adobe or Abelton and now have to spend serious money to very quickly port your
software to arm64 without getting any new sales.

~~~
7demons
Apple can do whatever they want. They are big enough.

~~~
nix23
That's just true with their platform aka iPhone/iPad/iWatch but not with
Software producers like Adobe etc...but maybe that's what they want.

~~~
sukilot
Apple builds hardware for Adobe for free.

Adobe's job is to do their part and make software. With this switch, Apple is
giving Adobe higher quality hardware to work with. And Apple is providing
emulation layer for free.

~~~
nix23
>With this switch, Apple is giving Adobe higher quality hardware to work with

Yeah must be an absolutely a great deal for Adobe...you know Adobe is not just
the CreativeSuite.

>higher quality hardware

Lets see about that...

------
ksec
I guess they could rename it into SkyFall now.

On a more seriously note, I dont see it has anything to do with the QA. Intel
were still quick to response and fix whatever problem they discovered.

But they are now 4 years behind their own schedule and still charging for the
same price. 4 years is a very long time in tech industry. And if there are any
company that had pricing power against Apple, it was Intel ( and may be
Qualcomm. ) And Apple dont like that.

~~~
nix23
No Lake is perfect (data flows out)

EDIT: Sorry rinses out ;)

------
ngcc_hk
First, they are Apple and given the opportunity to have one Arm for it all,
there is always an attraction to rule them all with one Arm. (Microsoft trying
decades.)

It is not a matter if but when.

But I think if Intel is ok, ... still the pic of two bridges to sanfranc is
not come out today.

